# And away I go...Wish me luck



## MamaRed (Dec 18, 2013)

Lazy Kate and extra bobbins arrived last week while I was out of town. I also ordered some roving to work with. I've practiced with a variety of fibers, batting, roving, raw, etc. The wheel has had a tune-up and has stopped running away from me. I even crocheted a little pouch to hang on some part of the from to hold hooks and scissors. I guess that means it's time to make some honest-to-goodness yarn! So, here I gooooooo!:hobbyhors


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Down the rabbit hole and into wonderland! Pictures! Yarn Pictures!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Go, MamaRed, Go!!!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Woo Hoo!!!! Have fun


----------



## MamaRed (Dec 18, 2013)

I chickened out yesterday because I just KNEW I was going to mess up. I still had a little gift roving leftover, so I practiced some more. :huh:

But tonight.....tonight I jumped in. Wow! So much easier when you have a whole bunch of uniformly processed fleece!:nanner:

I seem to be having a little trouble with overspinning, but I don't think its horrible. We're out in the sticks, so posting pics is a bit of a process. I'll take some tomorrow. I hope the overtwisted parts will balance out some when I start plying. Will that happen, or will I end up with a super-twisty mess?


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

They usually even out cause you spin them in the opposite direction.
Sounds like your doing good!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

If you are going to ply you want your single slightly over spun. As long as it isn't super squirrelly you should be fine. Wool is the most sustainable of all things on earth, I think. Sheep will always grow more wool. If you mess it up you have a plethora to choose from.


----------



## MamaRed (Dec 18, 2013)

Yay! Good to hear. I'll be going along great, then I look at my bobbin and there are little spiral sections. I figure my hands aren't feeding consistently. I'll get it!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Check your tension, you may need a bit more.


----------



## MamaRed (Dec 18, 2013)

Here are a couple of pictures of what I've done so far. I think it's not terrible for my first real go-round.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Let it rip!
Have a good day!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

That looks fantastic for a first try :nanner: Don't let those little squiggly areas bother you some of that will come out when you ply the singles. Just make sure you straighten those areas out as you ply, so play slowly. Keep it up you're doing a great job!


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

Mamared - AWESOME!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Whoooo hooooo!!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Excellent first yarn!!!!:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Good Job, MamaRed! Are you going to ply it? What are you going to make with your new yarn?


----------



## MamaRed (Dec 18, 2013)

I've finished my first bobbin, and am working on my second. I'm pretty excited that the second bobbin doesn't have any curlicues in it, yet. I'll be plying it. I don't know what I'll make yet. Depends on how much yard I end up with. I don't think I'll have enough for an afghan, so it will probably be a hat or scarf, or something easy and small.


----------

